# Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.



## Rizzard (15. November 2018)

*Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Ein Ubi Mitarbeiter meldete sich zu den Lootboxen in Trails Rising zu Wort.



> Der Ubisoft-Mitarbeiter Ubi_Warlock sagte zum Thema Lootboxen: „Ich kann  verstehen, warum die Spieler so darüber denken, wie sie es tun (ich bin  selbst kein großer Fan). Wie jedoch schon erklärt wurde, kann man sie  auch einfach nicht kaufen





> Das einzige wirksame Mittel gegen Lootboxen: „Wenn die Spieler diese  Kisten einfach nicht kaufen würden, würden sie in Zukunft nicht mehr in  die Spiele implementiert“, betonte Ubi_Warlock





> aber es ist nie gut, die wütenden Internetnutzer mit der Wahrheit zu konfrontieren.



Man merkt ganz klar das sich hier niemand von der Marketingabteilung gemeldet hat.
Sowas würde SO nie kommuniziert werden.
Herrlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Ich versteh den Thread nicht. Ist die Erkenntnis jetzt neu für dich oder warum ?

Es ist übrigens nicht irgendein Mitarbeiter oder Hausmeister:

Der Ubisoft-Repräsentant "Ubi_Warlock"

Um es ganz simpel zu machen, als Repräsentant der Marke Ubisoft ist er Teil der Marketingabteilung und für korrekte Aussagen wird ihm niemand am Stuhl sägen...


----------



## Rizzard (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Normalerweise wird alles immer umschrieben, und nicht gerade heraus geplappert.
Sowas kommt eher selten vor.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Mit der Aussage hat er doch vollkommen Recht. Das sage ich auch immer wieder, seit es den Quatsch gibt.
Ist ja auch nichts neues. Jeder, der noch ein bisschen sein Hirn nutzen kann, sollte schon selbst darauf gekommen sein.

Viele beschweren sich darüber, aber der Großteil kauft es dann doch. Es wird alles über Angebot und Nachfrage geregelt.
Wenn keiner Lootboxen, Skins und sonstigen Müll kaufen würde, würde es wieder verschwinden.
Wenn ich aber in einem anderen Thread lese, dass jemand für COD Skins 1000 USD ausgegeben hat, dann verliere ich die Hoffnung, dass dieser Müll irgendwann wieder verschwindet.

Aber viele Leute wissen anscheinend nichts sinnvolleres mit ihrem Geld anzufangen.
Von daher: Schmeißt euer Geld dafür raus und spart es doch z.B. bei den Lebensmitteln ein. Die sind nicht so wichtig. Burger für einen Euro sind doch toll


----------



## Krolgosh (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Naja der Mann hat ja auch einfach Recht mit seiner Aussage. Ist ja auch das gleiche was hier rauf und runter gebetet wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Diese Gesetzmäßigkeit ist den meisten wohl spätestens seit Battlefield 2 Vietnam bekannt und wurde seither von derselben Firma auf die Spitze getrieben.

Jetzt hat man noch perfidere Wege gefunden an das Geld der Kunden zu kommen, DLC's waren gestern. Heute lässt man sich ein Abo-Modell schönrechnen und aufschwatzen, um auch noch fleißig weiter zu zahlen, obwohl man gar nicht spielt.

Erst gestern wieder erlebt, einer stolz von seinem 6 Monats Abo berichtet. Kann ja jeder kaufen was er will aber ein 6 Monats Abo, das auch weiter läuft wenn ich auf Arbeit sitze, im Stau stehe, im Urlaub bin, Esse schlafe, etc. nutzt man doch effektiv nicht mal 3 Monate, wofür man gezahlt hat.

Damit wäre die Hälfte der Kohle eigentlich schon von vornherein geschenkt, oder hat hier jemand 24h Zeit zu spielen?


----------



## Gimmick (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist die Erkenntnis jetzt neu für dich oder warum ?



Für sich gesehen ist die Aussage zwar richtig, schiebt aber den Schwarzen Peter einfach an die Kunden - "selber Schuld, kauft's halt nicht", "wir würden ja damit aufhören, wenn ihr es doch nicht kaufen würdet...", hauptsache Diskussion abgewürgt .


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Diese Gesetzmäßigkeit ist den meisten wohl spätestens seit Battlefield 2 Vietnam bekannt und wurde seither von derselben Firma auf die Spitze getrieben.
> 
> Jetzt hat man noch perfidere Wege gefunden an das Geld der Kunden zu kommen, DLC's waren gestern. Heute lässt man sich ein Abo-Modell schönrechnen und aufschwatzen, um auch noch fleißig weiter zu zahlen, obwohl man gar nicht spielt.
> 
> ...



VOn DLCs hatte man immerhin noch mehr als von irgendwelchen Lootboxen oder Skins.
Manche DLCs haben ein SP Spiel um etliche Stunden erweitert.
Dann hat man aber gemerkt, dass die heutigen Spieler schnell gelangweilt sind, wenn es nicht ständig was Neues gibt.
Also was musste man machen? Richtig, ständig neue Inhalte bringen. Diese Inhalte müssen aber auch entwickelt werden und kosten Ressourcen, also muss man etwas dafür verlangen.
Dann merkte man, dass der Großteil total auf diesen Mist abfährt und man hat es ausgebaut.
Mit diesen Skins, Lootboxen usw. verdienen sie mittlerweile wahrscheinlich mehr, als durch das eigentliche Spiel.

Der Großteil kann heutzutage sein Hirn nicht mehr richtig nutzen und glaubt dann jeden Quatsch.
Es ist immer lustig, wenn mir Leute erzählen, dass sie das neue Iphone... für nur einen Euro bekommen haben.
"Ja und was zahlst du monatlich für deinen Vertrag?"... "Äh über 50€".. "und wie viel ist das dann in 2 Jahren Vertragslaufzeit?"

Letztendlich haben immer nur die Anbieter etwas davon. 
1000$ für COD Skins. Davon hat er bis zum nächsten COD etwas, denn dann kauft er eh das wieder.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Für sich gesehen ist die Aussage zwar richtig, schiebt aber den Schwarzen Peter einfach an die Kunden - "selber Schuld, kauft's halt nicht", "wir würden ja damit aufhören, wenn ihr es doch nicht kaufen würdet...", hauptsache Diskussion abgewürgt .



Ja, das alte Spiel von Angebot und Nachfrage. 

Das hat nix mit abwürgen zu tun, das sind kaum voneinander zu trennende Punkte, ja fast schon eine Gesetzmäßigkeit.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Für sich gesehen ist die Aussage zwar richtig, schiebt aber den Schwarzen Peter einfach an die Kunden - "selber Schuld, kauft's halt nicht", "wir würden ja damit aufhören, wenn ihr es doch nicht kaufen würdet...", hauptsache Diskussion abgewürgt .



Na aber genau die Kunden sind ja auch schuld. Wenn du eine Firma hättest, würdest du ja auch genau das anbieten, was viele kaufen möchten. Du möchtest ja deinen Umsatz steigern.
Wenn die Nachfrage danach besteht, erfüllst du sie und verdienst daran.

Würde keiner was dafür zahlen oder es nachfragen, würden es die Firmen nicht anbieten, weil es sich nicht rentiert.

Warum gibt es denn jährlich neue Smartphones von verschiedenen Herstellern?
Weil es genug Leute jährlich kaufen. Brauchen Sie es wirklich? Sicherlich nicht, denn es gibt heutzutage kaum noch Verbesserungen.
Warum kaufen sie es dann? Weil das Marketing ihnen vorgaukelt, dass sie es brauchen. Und der Großteil lässt sich vom Marketing verleiten, weil sie es nicht checken.
Somit wollen sie es und es wird weiterhin so angeboten.

Während meinem Studium hatte ich auch diverse MArketing Fächer und das geht teilweise schon in die Psychologie, was da so veranstaltet wird. 
Viele schöne Dinge, womit man die Leute beeinflussen kann.
Warum wird man denn bei Ikea durch den ganzen Markt geleitet, auch wenn man nur eine Kleinigkeit am Ende oder etwas aus dem Lager braucht? Weil das die Leute dazu verleitet, mehr zu kaufen "Ach schau, das wollte ich eigentlich auch schon immer" "Ach, haben wir das nicht eigentlich auch gebraucht"...


----------



## Gimmick (15. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, das alte Spiel von Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> Das hat nix mit abwürgen zu tun, das sind kaum voneinander zu trennende Punkte, ja fast schon eine Gesetzmäßigkeit.



Ja, aber besonders im Ursprung ist das nicht so einfach. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Misere nicht mit dem Kauf angefangen hat, sondern mit dem Angebot 
Bzw. eigentlich noch davor.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn jährlich neue Smartphones von verschiedenen Herstellern?
> Weil es genug Leute jährlich kaufen. Brauchen Sie es wirklich?  Sicherlich nicht, denn es gibt heutzutage kaum noch Verbesserungen.
> Warum kaufen sie es dann? Weil das Marketing ihnen vorgaukelt, dass sie  es brauchen. Und der Großteil lässt sich vom Marketing verleiten, weil  sie es nicht checken.
> Somit wollen sie es und es wird weiterhin so angeboten.



Niemand "checkt" überall wie er vorgeführt wird. Und man möchte es auch nicht immer. Das ist ja das Problem an dem "Argument", dass der Käufer schuld sei. 



> Während meinem Studium hatte ich auch diverse MArketing Fächer und das geht teilweise schon in die Psychologie, was da so veranstaltet wird.
> Viele schöne Dinge, womit man die Leute beeinflussen kann.
> Warum wird man denn bei Ikea durch den ganzen Markt geleitet, auch wenn man nur eine Kleinigkeit am Ende oder etwas aus dem Lager braucht? Weil das die Leute dazu verleitet, mehr zu kaufen "Ach schau, das wollte ich eigentlich auch schon immer" "Ach, haben wir das nicht eigentlich auch gebraucht"...



Nicht teilweise, sondern immer.
Begierlichkeiten werden geweckt, Bequemlichkeiten etabliert und ausgenutzt -> der Mensch ist nunmal kein Vulkanier 

Und bestimmten, besonders hormongesteuerten Phasen ist man sowieso nur ein trommelnder Affe . Hat Ubi halt die digitale Quengelecke in ihren Spielen. Wie die im Supermarkt lässt mich das auch kalt, ich geb dem (metaphorischen) Kind aber nicht die Schuld, daran, dass es quengelt.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Trotz Marketing sehe ich die Schuld beim Kunden.
Es reicht, wenn man einfach kurz in sich geht und sich fragt: Brauche ich das wirklich und nützt mir das aktuell?

Wenn viele sich das mal bei Lootboxen oder Skins fragen würden, wäre die Antwort sicherlich "Nein".

Stattdessen stehen aber immer diese Gedanken im Vordergrund: Ich will, ich will, ich will. Das ist ein Angebot, ich muss es mitnehmen. Ich muss das als erster haben, dann bin ich was Besonderes. Ich muss das haben, weil dadurch bin ich einzigartig.
Das ist vielleicht ganz kurz so, denn spätestens wenn mehr mit dem gleichen Smartphone oder Skin unterwegs sind, verfliegt dieser Moment wieder, bis zum nächsten Kauf...


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*

Problematisch sind auch die Gelegenheitsspieler, welche sich viele Items einfach kaufen, weil sie keine Zeit haben um sich das alles freizuspielen.
Ich bin auch Gelegenheitsspieler, käme aber nie auf die Idee mir irgendwelche Sachen gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen.

Jedenfalls sind DLCs, Lootboxen und wie sie nicht alle heißen, nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Was die Publisher damit für einen Reibach machen, ist nicht mehr normal.
Und das dieses Mittel weiterhin Verwendung findet ist nur logisch. 
Das ist als würde man einen Laden schließen dem jeden Tag die Bude eingerannt wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Problematisch sind auch die Gelegenheitsspieler, welche sich viele Items einfach kaufen, weil sie keine Zeit haben um sich das alles freizuspielen.
> Ich bin auch Gelegenheitsspieler, käme aber nie auf die Idee mir irgendwelche Sachen gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen.



Aber auch da gilt: Braucht man das?
Es gibt mittlerweile kein Pay2Win mehr in Spielen. Es handelt sich nur um kosmetische Dinge. Braucht man das? Muss meine Waffe jetzt silber glänzen? Muss mein Charakter, den ich in einem Egoshooter gar nicht sehe, anders aussehen? Besser wird man dadurch auch nicht.
Der einzige Gedanke, den die haben: Damit hebe ich mich von allen anderen ab und bin besonders.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Und das dieses Mittel weiterhin Verwendung findet ist nur logisch.
> Das ist als würde man einen Laden schließen dem jeden Tag die Bude eingerannt wird.



Eben, es läuft und die Leute wollen es. Warum sollte man es also einstellen.


----------



## shadie (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Naja der Mann hat ja auch einfach Recht mit seiner Aussage. Ist ja auch das gleiche was hier rauf und runter gebetet wird.



Nö hat er nicht.

Das einzige wirksame Mittel dagegen wäre Spiele die mit P2W Lootboxen bestückt werden einfach nicht zu kaufen.
Das würde richtig wehtun und die Entwickler dazu bewegen, die Lootboxen zu entfernen.


----------



## Krolgosh (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



shadie schrieb:


> Nö hat er nicht.
> 
> Das einzige wirksame Mittel dagegen wäre Spiele die mit P2W Lootboxen bestückt werden einfach nicht zu kaufen.
> Das würde richtig wehtun und die Entwickler dazu bewegen, die Lootboxen zu entfernen.



Da widersprech ich dir auch nicht mal. Ist auch so wie ich das Handhabe (im Normalfall). Das letzte Spiel das ich mit Lootboxen gekauft hatte war M:SoW. Ich fand es absolut bescheiden diese Lootboxen ins Spiel zu integrieren, aber das Spiel hat mich dennoch interessiert und wollte es unbedingt spielen. Die Lootboxen selbst hab ich komplett ignoriert.

Deswegen ist die Aussage aber auch nicht falsch. Würde einfach niemand diese mehr kaufen, verschwinden diese früher oder später wieder aus den Spielen. ABER so eine Aussage verschiebt die Verantwortung natürlich auf die Seite der Spieler...


----------



## Rizzard (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Aber auch da gilt: Braucht man das?
> Es gibt mittlerweile kein Pay2Win mehr in Spielen. Es handelt sich nur um kosmetische Dinge. Braucht man das? Muss meine Waffe jetzt silber glänzen? Muss mein Charakter, den ich in einem Egoshooter gar nicht sehe, anders aussehen? Besser wird man dadurch auch nicht.



Wobei du dich hier jetzt auf optische Skins beziehst.
Es gibt aber auch Games wo du richtige Dinge kaufen kannst.
War da nicht was bei Battlefront 2, wo man Spielstunden sparen konnte und sich Held xy einfach schnell kaufen konnte?
Ich meine so etwas gibt es oft, durch Geldeinsatz Spielzeit sparen.
Und das war es worauf ich hinaus wollte das man da auf Gelegenheitsspieler abzielt, und diese die Möglichkeit auch vermutlich nutzen.


----------



## shadie (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei du dich hier jetzt auf optische Skins beziehst.
> Es gibt aber auch Games wo du richtige Dinge kaufen kannst.
> War da nicht was bei Battlefront 2, wo man Spielstunden sparen konnte und sich Held xy einfach schnell kaufen konnte?
> Ich meine so etwas gibt es oft, durch Geldeinsatz Spielzeit sparen.
> Und das war es worauf ich hinaus wollte das man da auf Gelegenheitsspieler abzielt, und diese die Möglichkeit auch vermutlich nutzen.



Oder Titanfall wo du dir mit Burncards die du aus Kisten ziehst Buffs kaufen kannst.

Wie z.B: unendlich Handgranaten und so Späße.

Richtig lustig, ich weiß schon warum ich nur CS Spiele.
Da gibts wenigstens nur eine Plage, Hacker.
Aber keine normalen duds die sich Vorteile mit Geld kaufen können die ich nicht bekomme ohne Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.
Einfach bescheuert.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Rizzard schrieb:


> War da nicht was bei Battlefront 2, wo man Spielstunden sparen konnte und sich Held xy einfach schnell kaufen konnte?
> Ich meine so etwas gibt es oft, durch Geldeinsatz Spielzeit sparen.



Ja, das gab es. Seit dem großen Shitstorm bei Battlefront 2 ist es aber relativ ruhig geworden und mir fällt kein aktuelleres Spiel ein, das noch sowas hat.
EA ist doch bei Battlefront 2 wieder etwas zurückgerudert, soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Gimmick (16. November 2018)

*AW: Ubi: Würde man keine Lootboxen kaufen, gäbe es keine.*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Trotz Marketing sehe ich die Schuld beim Kunden.
> Es reicht, wenn man einfach kurz in sich geht und sich fragt: Brauche ich das wirklich und nützt mir das aktuell?



Jo und die Welt wäre ein besserer Ort, wenn das jeder immer machen würde. Deswegen ist auch der Kunde schuld am Plastik in den Meeren und an der Massentierhaltung.
Dabei wäre es ganz einfach: Man muss sich nur fragen, ob man das wirklich braucht. 

Das stimmt zwar, ist aber utopisch. 

Da hat man ja als Firma nochmal Glück gehabt: Selbst trägt man nicht die Schuld, eine Änderung aller Kunden ist quasi unmöglich und im Idealfall zeigen die auch noch alle gegenseitig auf alle anderen. 

Deswegen: Reines Blabla *wir haben keinen Bock auf das Thema* blabla....

Fast vergessen: Noch idealer ist es natürlich, wenn die Kunden als Geschröpfte mit der Firma sympathisieren, denn die will ja nur Geld verdienen - würde ja jeder so machen, selbstverständlich. Alles vollkommen natürlich und ein Weg ohne Alternative.


----------

